# Naruhina comics not done by me sorry also a shikamaru comic you know the works



## gexrox (Dec 9, 2006)

*Naruhina comics (good ones)*

this is titled im glad you were born its a naruhina short series
note if you cant here see them then if i have the time i will typ them i will post more if you comment on them so i know some people are watching and im not wasting my time











end of that want more i will add more 

i did not make these!


----------



## Baldur (Dec 10, 2006)

*LOOOL*

 great! Please add more.


----------



## gexrox (Dec 10, 2006)

YEA SURE BUT IF POSIABLE COULD YOU SPREAD THE WORD OUT no one knows about this and onley 2 people have looked at themand one was a moderater plz then i will ad more ok


----------

